# Some Jelly shots Then and Now



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I took some interesting shots of the Jellies at the Monterey Aquarium past weekend, and it got me interested in my old shots. I re-did them from the original RAW files (last time I did them, I did not have a good monitor and my PS skills were mediocre at best). The stuff came out really nice. Here are a few highlights:














































And some newer shots from this past week's visit to Monterey Aquarium


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awsome! Love those jelly's.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The third picture looks like the jelly is electrified. Awesome!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome jellyfish pics!!! Incredible actually. Did you happen to check out the penguins there? They've got a pretty awesome exhibit. If I could keep a penguin, I would. At least I have shrimp.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL, I thought the penguins were totally obnoxious. They just sit on top of people and demand food. It's so unnatural, they are like domesticated cats.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures! I am stunned by your talented pictures!


----------

